# UKC Poodles in Berthoud



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

now i'm not going to pretend i understand all the ins and outs, but i know the words grand champion when i read them. congratz! :first:


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Apologies beforehand if you find this offensive BUT there's no way around it, *"THAT'S JUST PRETTY DAMN IMPRESSIVE!"
*
Congratulations!



Off to say a few Hail Mary's and Our Fathers now...


----------

